# 2010/2011 speedster 20



## isaak (Oct 17, 2010)

Could somebody compare components for "Scott speedster 20" 2010 and 2011 ?
Difference is 200.00 US , can you tell if differences justify this ?
From what i can see , but dont understand what is better , material for aluminum frame - 7005 for 2010 and 6061 for 2011
components - Shimano 105 5600 for 2010 and new Shimano 105 5700 for 2011,
except 2010 has Rear Derailleur Shimano Ultegra RD-6700
Thank you


----------

